# For Sulawesi lovers - some remaining photos of my shrimp



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

As some of you may know, I've quit the Sulawesi side of the hobby.......for now.

In memory of my 3-month experience, here are some final pictures I would like to share with you guys. Hope you enjoy them as much as I did. 

Cardinals are hiding


















2 male + 1 female White Orchid (Starry Night)



























healthy 2 week old White Orchid



























sooo cute (1 month old F1)



























whatcha looking at?









ready for release!




































Pure gorgeousness


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why you quit them? They are lovely! What happened?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Great pics!


thanks Pamelajo 



bettaforu said:


> Why you quit them? They are lovely! What happened?


ya you're right, they are lovely! took me a good few days to decide to eventually give it up. I had too many tanks..don't know where I'd be after I graduate. There's a possibility I could be going back to Asia, so just quitting early to avoid trouble 
I'm usually away in the summer anyway, don't want to kill these buggers.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

did you sell them Leon?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the cardinals with the white legs and spots


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> did you sell them Leon?


Yea they're at my house now.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Yea they're at my house now.


I hope you're taking good care of them dude


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool shrimps and great photos!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Are the crystal reds as easy to care for as Cherries?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Are the crystal reds as easy to care for as Cherries?


No, they are more demanding to water quality.
They also grow and breed slowly, do not handle high temperature (they can't live long in > 27C water).
And they do need low pH water (pH is 6.2-7.0) to breed.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, they are more demanding to water quality.
> They also grow and breed slowly, do not handle high temperature (they can't live long in > 27C water).
> And they do need low pH water (pH is 6.2-7.0) to breed.


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very hard to do I can imagine but very responsible. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Very hard to do I can imagine but very responsible. Thanks for sharing your pics!


thanks man, I appreciate that


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

The shrimps are gorgeous Leon. Its too bad you decided to give them up since they are so hard to take care of and breed. We need more knowledgeable breeders of these lovely shrimp in the GTA. 

Laura


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> I hope you're taking good care of them dude


They seem to be doing good. One of the Starry Nights is berried again already. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I found a new born Starry Night








And a couple that were born right after I got them from you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

what else can I say other than that you're a true breeder and I have amazing stock 
This is good for our community. Now, getting them to complete the first molt is key to survival of the initial stages.


----------

